# Can I sell on ebay without paypal?



## scrubbinrims (Feb 27, 2012)

I sold a bike yesterday on ebay and received paypal promptly, but in going into the system to withdraw funds, they are unavailable until 3/18!!!
So, I am supposed to dismantle a bicycle, box it up, and front the shipping only to wait around a few weeks to get paid? 

Does anyone have luck with running an auction without paypal (maybe unassociated with the item)?
It's convenience and usefulness has run it's course, not to mention the nickel and diming and reporting my selling to the IRS.

Chris


----------



## plow (Feb 27, 2012)

*Yep welcome to Ebay*

LOL yea wait until you have PayPal screw your account. freezes and disappearing funds, and Fees. Lots of fun.
Good luck.
Ebay and PayPal are one company and do not accept any payments unless it is paypal. Gee onder why. lol


----------



## jpromo (Feb 27, 2012)

It just began doing that for my parents after my mom started selling more items. I don't have as many postings as I used to but I think it's a new thing for users with higher traffic and volume.

I heard they freeze the funds in case there is any issue with returns. I guess a lot of people were getting out of refunding for items because they say they spent the money in paypal already.. it's really gotten quite awful. I remember when ebay fees were like 3% and life was happy. It just sucks because there's no other way to get the exposure like ebay.


----------



## dungo (Feb 27, 2012)

Yes, Chris, until you sell about 50 items, sell over $200 worth of goods, and are on for a few months, ebay does not let you get your payments right away.. Hence paypal not giving you your funds instantly... You have to wait about three weeks until your paypal funds come through.. Ebay does this so new members cant just scam people for one week, get all the money out of paypal from selling, and then drop off the face of the earth with all that cash.
Thanks


----------



## RJWess (Feb 27, 2012)

Funds will also become available as soon as the person you sold it to leaves positive feedback. So stay in touch with buyer and make them aware of the situation. Most buyers have sold on ebay and are already aware of this.


----------



## RJWess (Feb 27, 2012)

I also have noticed that a few sellers only accept cashiers check, or postal money orders. Might limit you perspective buyer though.


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Feb 27, 2012)

*what to do?*

I like that paypal cuts back on paper use unlike the first couple of years I sold on ebay where a stack of checks in form of money orders or cashiers checks was a great thing.  With paypal it is instant!  We sellers well at least me like to get paid on the first day so I can ship the winning bidders new goodies the day after.  Its not that I don't like paypal, but their fees on top of the seller fees have put a sour taste in many.  And these days I like a cashiers check/m oney order over any paypal payment anyday.  It helps when a buyer is patient enough to deal with the lag time.  I miss those olden days ...pre paypal was nice albeit slower, with more postage to pay and trips to the bank and gas to pay to get the payment to your seller.....hmmm maybe paypal isn't so bad....either way we all have to pay a price and time.


----------



## how (Feb 27, 2012)

So you guys didnt answer the question, can you or cant you sell on Ebay without paypal and if so how?


----------



## rideahiggins (Feb 28, 2012)

*Ebay payments*

You can accept and process credit card payments. You can use Propay, Paymate or Money Bookers. You can accept cash on pick up. Accepting checks or money orders is against ebay rules now since they keep track of how each item was paid for. Sure Paypal is a lot of hoops to jump through to get started but they had to do it to help stop the scammers.


----------



## kz1000 (Feb 28, 2012)

You can accept ANY form of payment, but you still have to offer Paypal as an option.  Checks and money orders are perfectly ok, but you cannot write in your ad that Paypal is not accepted. You see a lot of different ways people try to get around it in different auctions.


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Feb 28, 2012)

*Yes it can be done.*

well if you want cash from a local buyer you can click : receive payment upon pickup ...on the mobile app and hope the buyer has the cash or money order for the payment.  I dont know if you can specify that you only/strictly want money orders or cashiers checks and be in good standing with ebay....meaning that ebay will ask you to modify a listing if one states that outright.  I will have to try that sometime.


----------



## Nickinator (Feb 28, 2012)

scrubbinrims said:


> I sold a bike yesterday on ebay and received paypal promptly, but in going into the system to withdraw funds, they are unavailable until 3/18!!!




Sometimes you will receive notification from PP that payment was made, but if the buyer didn't have the cash in their PP acct it will draw from another source like their credit card or personal bank acct., and you'll get an echeck. With echecks you'll have to wait a while to get that $- one time I waited over 2 weeks before the funds cleared. Frustrating. They do tell you not to ship until the $ is in your acct. Duh.

I've seen people specify in their ads that you must have the $ available in PP to bid, no echecks, no wire transfers (haven't had anyone try to use that one yet), no bank money orders, etc., but I'll bet ebay's policies don't allow you to say that, and if they catch you they'll penalize you. Likewise, you cannot exclude PP as a payment option.

I like Postal money orders, easy to cash and if you lose them they are guaranteed, so I note in my ads that I do accept those as well as PP. Most people still would rather pay you PP. Necessary evil I guess.

Darcie


----------



## twjensen (Feb 28, 2012)

Yep you must sell a certain amount of items, before funds are instantly available..you can thank tthe scammers that sold items they never had and kept the funds..between ebay and paypal its about 11% off your selling price..still I dont mind paypal brokering my deals because I am assured on a 1000 deal I would get burned..personaly I would not send a check, or money order to a seller..no recourse if they dont send item..but to ansnwer the yes yes you can sell thru ebay and not use paypal..but keep in mind paypal only chages about 2% of sale to be safe..To me thats a deal ..good luck and just be sure not to get ripped off from a seller if you dont use paypal.....


----------



## how (Feb 28, 2012)

so some of you said no you cant take checks or money orders,,others said yes you can,,,
i think we are more confused than before,,lol


----------



## rideahiggins (Feb 29, 2012)

*ebay payments*

Here this should clear things up.
http://pages.ebay.com/help/pay/accepted-payment-methods.html#options


----------



## plow (Mar 13, 2012)

*PayPal*

PayPal is a scammer. They scammed me out of lot of money. paypalsucks.com


----------



## fordsnake (Mar 13, 2012)

> I sold a bike yesterday on ebay and received paypal promptly, but in going into the system to withdraw funds, they are unavailable until 3/18!!!




Chris, I stumbled across this yesterday...it appears that eBay has recently enforced another new policy 
http://announcements.ebay.com/
https://www.thepaypalblog.com/2010/02/paypal’s-ed-eger-on-reserves/

Of course its at eBay and Paypals' discretion on how they will implement this...sadly, you were selected at random it appears?  

I think its a bunch of BS...if you're a seasoned seller and have had no past issues, then why should they hold your money? Especially since Paypay makes it mandatory to give them two means (a credit card & a banking account) to eliminate high risk transactions!

Regardless of what they say, I honestly think they've found another way to make money...it's just not as obvious!


----------



## Sean (Mar 15, 2012)

how said:


> So you guys didnt answer the question, can you or cant you sell on Ebay without paypal and if so how?





It depends on the catagory. Ebay fees are getting out of hand lately- listing fee, final value fee, paypal fee...


----------



## Sean (Mar 15, 2012)

kz1000 said:


> You can accept ANY form of payment, but you still have to offer Paypal as an option.  Checks and money orders are perfectly ok, but you cannot write in your ad that Paypal is not accepted. You see a lot of different ways people try to get around it in different auctions.




I wrote in one of my ads that a I accepted postal money orders and ebay stopped me from posting the ad.


----------



## Aeropsycho (Mar 20, 2012)

fordsnake said:


> "Of course its at eBay and Paypals' discretion on how they will implement this...sadly, you were selected at random it appears?  "
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## fordsnake (Mar 20, 2012)

> I don't think it is random.




I absolutely agree with your assessment, there's always something nefarious about capitalist greed...I was just relaying their spin on how they wish to come across on their new policy! But we know better...don't we


----------



## scrubbinrims (Mar 20, 2012)

Okay, I am back in...

Ebay has institutioned 4  different seller metrics on a 1 to 5 scale, each holding equal weight, to scrutinize sellers in yet another lopsided manuever to favor buyers.

In my case, a buyer dinged me on shipping time which is now a 4.7/5.0 average, the rest (which are much more important) like accuracy of description, fair handling charges, communication are above board.
It only takes one of these grade to hit 94% or lower before paypal places restrictions on your account.

Doesn't matter if you have 100% feedback (as I do) or if the seller actually shipped the item according to their listings' terms and conditions, what only matters is a buyer's uncontestable opinion.
Doesn't matter if the goods I uncover here feeds the desires of collectors from the otherside of the country 75% of the time and it takes longer to get there.
Also doesn't matter if a buyer attempts a partial refund scam/frivilous return and wants to deliver punishment with just a few keystrokes for a seller refusing to conceed.

I had a long conversation with an ebay representative who said herself my track record was "stellar," but their scientific, yet biased formula has turned me away.

Now, what exactly are you saying Jaime?

Chris


----------

